# DRI Industries Work Shops ??



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One of the items in a recent ebay win was a plastic bag full of parts.









The premise was simple:

Two chunks of the buyers scrap wood snd this "kit" and they could make their own Handscrew clamps.

Ok, I'll just try it out. Had a chunk of 2×4 REd oak. I split the chunk into two 2×2 halves. Laid out the marks where the single sheet of instructions said they went.









This is after drilling the holes for the pivot points, and a shaping of the jaws. The fun begins when I drilled the angled holes for the rods. IF I had a sharper Forstner bit, it would have been better. Got the basic holes drilled, andd a chisel to clean it all out. Assemby is the trickiest part. the one rod is longer than the other. After a couple tries, I got things fairly close. Then, I merely drove the handles on with a hammer. There are two split pins to pin the handles in place, though. I'll let this one alone for awhile, and pin IF needed.

Gave the assembled clamp an oil finish, and set it up to dry awhile









Might not be too bad a clamp. Would be a better one to build IF the instructions were a little bit better.

Never heard of the company. Based in Taiwan apparently. It came in the box with a Stanley #5 Type 17, A Stanley #620 eggbeater drill, and a Columbia blockplane.

Anyone ever hear of this company???


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great clamp. Nice results after all your work.


----------

